# Xc instructor suggestions



## little_critter (22 February 2015)

I'd like to do some xc this year (had a break last year due to injury) but am probably a bit rusty and need a lesson or two to get us in the swing of things. 
We'd be looking to do 2'3" - 2'6" and not too far from Frome. 
I know when the course opens you can hire Downlands and other courses but who to get as an instructor? My usual instructor mainly teaches flatwork. 
Would an instructor see me for just an xc lesson or would they insist on flat / jumping lessons first?
My main aim is to have a run and make it interesting for my pony. She is an honest jumper and can happily take me round a course but can lack enthusiasm (until she gets into the swing if things- hence I want a run before we enter any comps etc)


----------



## Shazzababs (22 February 2015)

You don't say what area you are looking in but there are generally clinic days (and there is normally a group for first timers, young horses etc.) at Pontispool, Stockland Lovell and Aldon.  The jumps at the latter would probably be too big for you though unless it was right after the Pony Club Hunter Trial!  The local riding clubs are also a good place to go, as they will have clinics|lessons in all sorts.

I think that both Moreton and Pontispool also have residential instructors who you should be able to book a lesson with.  I expect they would take you out XC straight away, but you would want to be clear on your experience level and expectations when you booked.


----------



## Dusty85 (24 February 2015)

Or..... 

Take matters into your own hands and try contacting a local venue, then a local eventer and seeing if you can set up a clinic day? 

Bonus that you get taught by a Pro but probably slightly cheaper than if you had booked them to come out to you on their own?

I used to do this with Sharon Hunt, she was more than happy to do it.


----------

